# lol i wont a supercharger for my sentra se-r



## pablo(racicali) (Jan 18, 2004)

im mexican jojo, and is ver dificult have parts for my car, que ago,


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pablo(racicali) said:


> im mexican jojo, and is ver dificult have parts for my car, que ago,


in no way, did anything you just say even come close to making sence as a normal human thought, ... as a matter of fact, everyone who just read your post, is now Dumber for reading it...

there are no superchargers for our cars, due to the pulleys and intake manifold being on different sides of the engines, as well as supercharging small engines just doesnt seem as good as turbo..

go to Hotshot.com and get yourself a turbo kit, probably better than a supercharger


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Que?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

superchargers suck anyways


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hablando con la theta es lo mejor


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pablo(racicali) said:


> im mexican jojo, and is ver dificult have parts for my car, que ago,



um...... www.purotuning.com should be a good resource for you. No superchargers for the 2.5L SER.

Also............it's really not as good as a turbo setup......I can provide many reasons why


----------

